# Duel valve floor pump issues. One valve not working



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

I purchased a Serfas floor pump a few years back and it worked great. I only used one valve type back then but when I got a different bike, the pump worked fine on the different valves. 

However, now it won't work on my other bike. It seem stuck won't pump my dammed tires up. The Presta works fine. This pump is supposed to just know what valve you put the thing on, there is nothing to switch or adjust.

Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

If your pump head isn't working to pump Schrader valves, it could be that the flat in the pump that presses on the central pin in the valve is worn. Maybe check with Serfas to see if they have a pump head rebuild kit?


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

Doubt that anything is worn. I haven't used this pump enough to wear anything out.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

I wonder if I could put some lube of some sort in the pump head to try and get the thing moving again? I can't believe there is a rebuild kit for this, as there is no way to take it apart.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I've found my Nashbar pump with a small hole for Presta and large for Schrader occasionally needs a bit of help to change valve styles although it is supposed to be 'automatic'.

If you put it on one valve and it just wishes air out the other then cover the open valve with your finger and pump a bit. You may need to remove the head and cover both valves with your finger while you pump a bit.

With that tweak I've been using the same pump for both valve styles for 5 years or so.


----------

